# Help!  Fire went out during the "hold"!



## windydaymom (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi there, new to posting, but lurk often.  

I have a WSM"bullet" smoker, smoking 2 15 lb pork shoulders (actually, they are split into 4 roasts after pulling them from the pack in which Costco packs them in).  Fire was rolling, got them up to 163 at about 2am.  Checked temp again at 3 and 4, holding steady. However, I fell asleep with insufficient fuel, apparently, woke up and fire was out, temp had dipped to about 145 internally.  Just got fire rolling again, are they safe to finish then eat?   I am feeding a lot of people Saurday, don't want to make them all ill!  

Thanks in advance, folks.


----------



## windydaymom (Nov 10, 2011)

Little more info - temp at 6:30am despite fire being out was 143.  Now that the fire is back up to 225, the internal temp has already taken a 5 degree jump.  So - it appears that It didn't get below 140, or if it did, it was for less than an hour.  I think I am good, but would love to hear your opinions as well.  Thanks again!


----------



## alblancher (Nov 10, 2011)

You should be just fine,  you reached the magic 140 IT.  How long it takes to get to pulling temp is not a big issue,  Enjoy your meal!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Like Al said you should be fine. As ong as the meat didn't get any lower then 140° you are fine. Just next time try not to fall alsleep but it happens.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

First of all welcome to SMF!

I agree with the distinguished gentleman above!

You are good to go.


----------



## windydaymom (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks y'all.  temps are rising quite nicely, so I am back on track.  Now, back to making the buns (I need to make 7 dozen, have 4 dozen done - maybe THAT's why I fell asleep!)


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it will be fine since you recovered the temp. Enjoy your meal today without worry.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2011)

Considering the Meat got well over 140*F IT...and... The overnight temp in Louisville  on 11-10-11, was 38*F, Refridgerator Temps, It could have cooled down to that temp and re-heated/finished smoking without issue...Enjoy it with confidence...JJ


----------

